# Princess Tabitha - Queen Tabitha



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I thought you may enjoy seeing Tabitha at age one, then at age three 

They grow up so fast--it's bittersweet...


Princess Tabitha - age one









Queen Tabitha - age three (i just love her little blonde curls beneath her ears) 
5 lbs 5 ounces (back to her girlish figure again)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow you can really see how her head matured. She is beautiful!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

OH MY WORD! She is stunning.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh lala!!! Very gorgeous indeed! :love1:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow you can really see how her head matured. She is beautiful!


thanks Tracy  It's true, she really changed a lot. I thought she was so
adorable when she was a year old; but, I had no idea she would look like
this as an adult. I'm very proud of her :queen:



jesuschick said:


> OH MY WORD! She is stunning.


thanks so much 



~LS~ said:


> Oh lala!!! Very gorgeous indeed! :love1:


thank you!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Both your dogs are beautiful! I love the new picture in your siggy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hubby just walked by my laptop and saw Jerry in your siggy, he's in love! 
He says it's the nicest LC Chi he has ever seen!!! :tongue9:
That's a HUGE compliment because he's usually not very fond of tiny dogs, except Chanel of course!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's such a little doll, Therese. I love her. Very sweet pics.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, She is just gorgeous! I LOVE those little curls under her ears :love2: Just beautiful! Thanks for showing us those pics! They do grow so fast =( lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She has become not only a queen but a stunning little beauty.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

where is age 2! LOL  shes such a doll <3


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just LOVE Tabitha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MiniGrace said:


> Both your dogs are beautiful! I love the new picture in your siggy.


thanks 



~LS~ said:


> Hubby just walked by my laptop and saw Jerry in your siggy, he's in love!
> He says it's the nicest LC Chi he has ever seen!!! :tongue9:
> That's a HUGE compliment because he's usually not very fond of tiny dogs, except Chanel of course!


sounds like your husband will have a long coat of his own before long!
please thank him for the compliment (Jerry's taking a bow, lol!)



foggy said:


> She's such a little doll, Therese. I love her. Very sweet pics.


thanks Paula, hugs from Tabitha



Dragonfly said:


> Wow, She is just gorgeous! I LOVE those little curls under her ears :love2: Just beautiful! Thanks for showing us those pics! They do grow so fast =( lol


thanks so much 



lynx8456 said:


> She has become not only a queen but a stunning little beauty.


awww thanks Laura 



Lisajazzi said:


> I just LOVE Tabitha!


Tabitha says thank you :love1:



pigeonsheep said:


> where is age 2! LOL  shes such a doll <3


thanks! I liked age one and three together because they are the same pose,
but--here is age two just for you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I love seeing pictures like this...love seeing how they mature and what traits change and what stay the same  She is gorgeous


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonderful :angel10:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I love seeing pictures like this...love seeing how they mature and what traits change and what stay the same  She is gorgeous


thanks Kristi  I posted these with you in mind. I love your Leah age progression pics!



Cream Chi's said:


> Wonderful :angel10:


thanks so much


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness! She is precious, I love her color.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

shes so beautiful  i have enjoyed watchign her and Jerry grow up


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my Miss Tabitha you are such a lovely lady!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is stunning! Always has been one of my faves here!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how beautiful shes become i found her pretty back at 1 but now shes blossom to real beauty


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Blazer said:


> Oh my goodness! She is precious, I love her color.


thanks 



Adrienne said:


> shes so beautiful  i have enjoyed watchign her and Jerry grow up


thanks, they really have grown up here on the Board. i can't believe they are
turning 3 years old on the 10th of December!



pam6400 said:


> Oh my Miss Tabitha you are such a lovely lady!


Tabitha says thank you Pam 



TLI said:


> She is stunning! Always has been one of my faves here!


thanks, you know that's how i feel about Jade :love7:



bayoumah said:


> hi look how beautiful shes become i found her pretty back at 1 but now shes blossom to real beauty


thanks Sheila


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

SOOOO beautiful!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's beautiful! So is Jerry. Are they related? 
Do you still have your other chi? Evie Claire? Only asking because I've seen nothing about her for a while.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Willowjune said:


> SOOOO beautiful!


thank you 



Charlotte~ said:


> She's beautiful! So is Jerry. Are they related?


thanks. they are littermates.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! What great pictures! It is awesome to see how much they have grown. Looking at them every day, it can sometimes be hard to notice, unless you really go back and compare pictures! You just get used to it. At least that's how I am! I love that these pictures are almost identical and you can truly see how grown up she is now! Beautiful Tabitha!


----------

